# Holiday Villas - Renting



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone got any experience or suggestions of where to look for renting a villa? Travel agents are a PITA as the need loads of information rather than coming up with suggestions!!

Looking somewhere in/around the Med - pref Spanish Islands or Greece.

TIA.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We got a villa in Orlando from a magazine Holiday homes and Villas or something like like .We know quite a few people who have booked through it and nobody has had a bad deal


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Anyone got any experience or suggestions of where to look for renting a villa? Travel agents are a PITA as the need loads of information rather than coming up with suggestions!!
> 
> Looking somewhere in/around the Med - pref Spanish Islands or Greece.
> 
> TIA.


Hi Saint 
what about Cyprus Evelyn's pal has a place out their we are going out their in Aug


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Cyprus also considered - never been though.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Cyprus also considered - never been though.


might be too quiet for you, :lol: she has a jeep with the apartment so your not stuck in the one place, see you at the meeting next week


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I like quiet hence why am looking for a villa.

Or does quiet translate into - not being a people person


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> I like quiet hence why am looking for a villa.
> 
> Or does quiet translate into - not being a people person


well i will give the detail's about Cyprus when we see you on sunday or give us a call if you cant wait.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Try this site we have booked our villa in Spain though them
http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks - any problems comments?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Freelance Holidays did really well for me last year. Lots of information about each place.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TY


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I'd second ownersdirect - we booked our villa in Crete through them last yr (Garden of Eden - do a search) - it was out of the way - just what we wanted, but only a 15 min drive to the coast, 10 min to shops - not many restaurants nearby (none 'really' walkable) but had a brick BBQ, so depends how quiet you want it - I prefer to not be disturbed when sunbathing with not (m)any clothes on :? 
booked this yrs through the same website - going to Cyprus - been there b4, so know it's gonna be 'kin hot.
Availability was limited, as we left it late this yr (same as last yr) - just make sure the flights are available thru travelocity or lastminute.
I intend booking next yrs summer hols in Sept/Oct - there should be a lot more choice!


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

I've used Villa Select 4 times in the last 10 years and have no hesitation in recommending them. Every property I've stayed in has been top quality and the service is excellent.

http://www.villaselect.com/

Marco


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

A few friends rent their places through http://www.villarenters.com/default.asp


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Christ just book anything whilst 'L' is in agreement about going abroad!

And not being a people person does now make sence, however it may mean I am not a person. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think Rob belongs to some property investment thingy - maybe worth asking him about that.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

We booked in Crete through http://www.villascrete.co.uk/
The two English guys who run it were SOOOOOO helpful
when we had various problems (which had nothing to do
with the villas).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> I think Rob belongs to some property investment thingy - maybe worth asking him about that.


Yep I do - and as well as the properties they own, they have tenancy properties which have all been nice. I don't know if it suits tho as you have to have some dosh invested to get access - may be worth a look for the future tho .. www.hpb.co.uk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TY once again - am seeing villas in my sleep!! Just want to get there!! Where-ever there is??!


----------

